# Cannabis bad for the penis: Researcher



## FruityBud (Feb 22, 2011)

Men might want to think twice before smoking their next joint.

The illicit drug has previously been known to have long-term affects on concentration and motivation, but new research from Queen's University in Kingston, Ont., has found that similar receptors exist in men's penises and can also be negatively affected.

"Cannabis is the most widely-used illicit drug globally," said Rany Shamloul, a urologist at the Ottawa Hospital, who led the research. "It is also often used by young, sexually active people who are unaware of the hazardous effects it may be having on their sexual health and performance."

Shamloul said the negative effects may not be felt right after a man smokes a joint, but there is evidence that it may have negative effects in the long term for a chronic pot user.

"A teenager should think twice if he underestimate the effects on his sexual functions later on in his life. He may not feel it right now, but there might be long lasting effects that may really make his sexual performance not enjoyable."

Not everyone agrees with the study.

Conrad Finkle -- who asked that the pseudonym be used -- is a regular pot smoker who believes that smoking marijuana before sex enhances the experience.

"Unlike when you drink alcohol, smoking marijuana makes sex better and takes all the pressure off the event," Finkle says. "It takes all the ugly, worrying anxiety and nerves out of copulation and instead just allows one to connect with their partner both emotionally and physically."

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6e7plo3*


----------



## sawhse (Feb 22, 2011)

:doh:


----------



## frankcos (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't believe it. and neither does my wife lol.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 22, 2011)

My wife insists i smoke one before.
Lol
T4


----------



## benamucc (Feb 22, 2011)

:rofl:  if smokin before sex is wrong...i don't wanna be right...neither does my girlfriend!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 22, 2011)

"Cannabis bad for the penis"

....ummm.....well....pretty much everything I do is bad for my penis.  So I'm not really worried about it.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 22, 2011)

:huh: :rofl: 

well i guess it's a better scare tactic than the old egg frying "this is your brain on drugs" warnings


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2011)

I have to say that my own lifelong research into this matter does not bear out the same findings.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 22, 2011)

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2011)

What a crock of crap. Im in my 50,s and have smoked since I was 16. I have no problems,,except talking my Wife of 25yrs into giving it up.:hubba:


----------



## TexasMonster (Feb 22, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have to say that my own lifelong research into this matter does not bear out the same findings.


You made me laugh out loud.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 22, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have to say that my own lifelong research into this matter does not bear out the same findings.


 
:giggle: :giggle: :giggle: :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2011)

Nasty Girl.:hubba:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 22, 2011)

"Unlike when you drink alcohol, smoking marijuana makes sex better and takes all the pressure off the event," Finkle says. "It takes all the ugly, worrying anxiety and nerves out"

I dont get that part. Only time a man should be nervous is if he left the handcuff keys at home, or the wife bust in with a shotgun. Rest of the time its like hitting the lottery. Woo Jackpot!

And alcohol makes it better than bud. That 4 at the bar becomes a 10 around midnight.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Nasty Girl.:hubba:



You say that like it's a _bad_ thing......


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 23, 2011)

Anybody looking to start a grow journal on this phenomenon?


----------



## cubby (Feb 23, 2011)

It would appear they're on thier last legs with all these scare tactics. 
First it was, you'll go on to harder drugs.
Then; you'll become totaly stupid.
Then; you'll loose all your friends.
Now; your penis wont work. 
I wonder what's next?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 23, 2011)

i can say that after 18 years of constant toking that i have noticed a difference..maybe not due to weed but i find it odd....i don't have a prolem doing it at all....for a very long time..but i do find it hard to achieve..ahem...it. and that was NEVER the case in my 20's.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 23, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> It would appear they're on thier last legs with all these scare tactics.
> First it was, you'll go on to harder drugs.
> Then; you'll become totaly stupid.
> Then; you'll loose all your friends.
> ...


Looks like an old country song.
So next would be the dog dyin.
Then your pickup breaks down and the wife leaves.

Dang that pot. Love that dog.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You say that like it's a _bad_ thing......


 
 Never a bad thing HG


----------



## Jericho (Feb 23, 2011)

What a laugh after a long days work. 

Well i have been smoking as long as i have been sexually active so i really wouldn't be able to tell the difference. 

Think i have probably always been high when getting busy. 

Cubby next they will be saying it will drop off


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 23, 2011)

Um, wheres the hard data?



...Pun fully intended.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 23, 2011)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Um, wheres the hard data?
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pun fully intended.



Is there ever any hard data when it comes to these side effects of cannabis...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 23, 2011)

...only in my pants...


ZZZIIIINNGGGG!!!


----------



## Jericho (Feb 23, 2011)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> ...only in my pants...
> 
> 
> ZZZIIIINNGGGG!!!



:doh:Should have seen that coming


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2011)

Dang Jericho,,,YA stepped right into that one big time.:hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 24, 2011)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> ...only in my pants...
> 
> 
> ZZZIIIINNGGGG!!!


 
ROFTL !!!! :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 1, 2011)

My wife and 3 kids disagree. 

And THG has some really good lines in this one!


----------



## weds10 (Mar 7, 2011)

it  a pound of shrimp , you wont have a problem


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 7, 2011)

why dont you ask my girlfriend


:hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2011)

I did,,and she said, ya need to leave the weed alone.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 7, 2011)

:yeahthat: :goodposting: 


:hubba:

:afroweed: if only she werent getting on me about my afro :argue:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2011)

Now thats funny. :48:


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 7, 2011)

Hell i have been smoking since i was 16 and im 28 now and never had a prob. One time i had to stop cause i couldn't stop laughing but that was some really good smoke lol. Its just another way for them put down a plant that does nothing but good for people and helps people get by day to day in this fucked up world we live in.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2011)

:hubba:


> The illicit drug has been known to have long affects on concentration and motivation in men's penises.
> "Cannabis is the most widely-used illicit drug globally,
> "It is also often used by young, sexually active people who are unaware of the long term sex"
> It takes all the ugly, worrying anxiety and nerves out of sexually active people
> smoking marijuana


hey ladies my number is 1-866-420-toke for those interested in a die hard stoner...performance is now documented  FDA approval pending 
I always knew those thousand i spent on those porno ads would pay off lmao.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 19, 2011)

I lost my penis in the war of 1845! Still havnt found that lil bastard since....


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 19, 2011)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i can say that after 18 years of constant toking that i have noticed a difference..maybe not due to weed but i find it odd....i don't have a prolem doing it at all....for a very long time..but i do find it hard to achieve..ahem...it. and that was NEVER the case in my 20's.


Well how old are you now? Think that has anything to do with it? My performance was **** to start with; no loss here!:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2011)

:stoned:

And standing TALL...:lama:


----------



## mrcane (Mar 20, 2011)

Hemp Goddess I have also been experimenting with Mj and sex since my teens,  I must agree there is no Ill Effect.. In my 50s and going strong, sometimes to strong i am told Hope that this don"t make me a Bad guy...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2011)

tmi


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2011)

mrcane said:
			
		

> Hemp Goddess I have also been experimenting with Mj and sex since my teens, I must agree there is no Ill Effect.. In my 50s and going strong, sometimes to strong i am told Hope that this don"t make me a Bad guy...


:doh: 

Stop while yur lies are still Small.


----------

